

NetApp believes ZFS could put them out of business [pdf] - wmf
http://blogs.sun.com/dillon/resource/HitzDecl.pdf

======
bayareaguy
WAFS sounds like it borrows a lot the research done 20 years ago by the Sprite
group.

[http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Filesystems/filesystems-
metadata.h...](http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Filesystems/filesystems-
metadata.html)

[http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Research/Projects/CS/sprite/ret...](http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/Research/Projects/CS/sprite/retrospective.html)

Ousterhout's LFS paper is from 1991 and according to Wikipedia NetApp wasn't
founded until 1992.

